# Tip pays off



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We went to Livingston today at midday based on a tip from a 2cooler, thanks Donald, we got mad at them and drug them up in the boat! 
Stripers to 20", hybrids to 23' and monster white bass. Each pass trolling we would see them on the screen and get ready, then Bam! Every rod gets bowed over. Action was best when we got there at 3:00PM and gradually faded untill it was over and we left at 7:00. Pics tomorrow.
SS


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

No catfish??


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Karen with a nice striper.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You're welcome! That's great!


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Nice fish!-- was trying to rib you a bit-- wanna put this in the freshwater thread instead of catfish thread??


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher, we went today at noon and found it much tougher, too many boats all day had kept them down. We did find a school after a lot of unsucessful trolling, they were hanging on bottom today, and we were able to jig up a few whites/stripes. Again they were hanging just off of high humps in 30+ water, just on the edge or slope of a break from 25' to 31'.
i just might go tomorow and see if they have recuperated from the weekend traffic.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Yea, ole Don can really put you on em.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went back today early to the lump, didn't do any good but a couple who were jigging at the bouy did pretty good. I was trolling and eventually tried jigging but the action was over. The fish seemed to be schooled tight around the bouy and i didn't want to crowd the other boat. The fish did seem to be hanging right on the drop from 24' to 30'.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Limits of Whites 6/24*

Limits of whites sunday around noon for crew of 4 south of 190 Bridge on east shoreline schooling! Had a blast!!!!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I was on the lake Saturday and Sunday fishing all our normal summer spots with very little to show. It's been like that all summer. Pick up a fgew real quick and then there gone. 

Found some whites and stripers schooling around Pine Island at daybreak, but the schools were small and didn't stay up long. 

I was wondering of the fishing has been tough for everyone else, but apparently not. Good catch and thanks for the report. 

What I have noticed over the last few years is the discourteousness of other boats. You can be anchored up fishing a hump and they will pass within 100' of you and wave like nothing is wrong. Sunday morning we were at the island at 6:15am. We were the only one there. We watched this boat coming from the east. He's coming stratight at us, gets about 100' away, waves and turns to the south and heads off. My buddy and I look at each other and laugh.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am guilty of trolling close to folks who drop anchor at a way point that i have been trolling through for an hour. They always glare at me! And, i think"hey, i was trolling here before you dropped anchor" It somnetimes gets crazy fishing public waters, but I have learned that a good dose of assertiveness mixed with a good dose of courtesy is the key to catching fish and not getting shot.
SS


----------



## wuzzup (Jun 22, 2005)

I feel exactly the same way Ditto. It's not just one guy doing it, lots of boats do it. One time I had one guy trolling on the outside and another guy trolling on the inside, and they were both within 100 feet from me. I had to wait for them to pass so I could make my cast; otherwise I would be catching "idiot" instead of fish.


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

i like to fish the southside of pine island for catfish,do real well. dont know what the bite is like after 8 am because the trollers just move in and stare at me , and some of these folks get close,real close.. so to avoid controversy i just move. had some oriental fellas hit my boat at the 1097 on conroe, i was jigging and they were trolling . my brother kept saying they are gonna hit us ,and i said no theyre ,,bump,, .some folks have no consideration for others


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Shadslinger, I think it's just as bad to drop anchor in an area that someone is trolling as it is to troll where someone is already anchor. 

Livingston is still a heck of a lot better than going to Conroe on the weekend. Just wish I can get into the white bass last I've been in the last few years. They just don't seem to congregate like they used to.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ditto the whites are about 3 weeks behind there usual movement in the lake. We have been catching them at the Lump, usually they have moved futher down the lake by now. I tried today but the weather ran me off. The weekend crowd can be very rude on Livingston, I'm glad i get to fish week days in the summer! Last year a fellow said he would shoot me with his gun if i came to close to his maker, generic trash fellow I belive. There are lots of them with boats.


----------

